# Canyon CN-WCAM21 driver



## lawrence.spackm (Jan 16, 2008)

I am looking for a Vista driver for my *web cam Canyon CN-WCAM21,* appreciate help.


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

lawrence.spackm said:


> I am looking for a Vista driver for my *web cam Canyon CN-WCAM21,* appreciate help.


On this page:

http://www.canyon-tech.com/products/voip/webcams/CN-WCAM21#pr-switcher

*Drivers Update 2007-03-14	Win 2000/XP/Vista 32 bit*

http://www1.canyon-tech.com/files/Canyon/Accessories/CN-WCAM21/CN-WCAM21_Drv_1.0.4.3_982KXPVista.zip ( 10.6 MB)

HTH

Bill


----------

